# fuji team derailleur hanger



## nick134679 (Jan 18, 2010)

Does any body know what type of derailleur hanger the fuji team takes the frame is aluminum.
Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You need hanger #104.

Not sure on your location, but if you have a Performance Store local, they will have plenty.


----------



## nick134679 (Jan 18, 2010)

are you sure i have this pic but i dont know how to upload it from my email of the dropout and it doesnt look like #104


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Unless it changed, the past 3 years it has been the same.

This is the other one that is avail for a Team bike.Maybe for the older team bikes. #58


----------

